# Lüfter testen



## haselpopasel (17. Februar 2012)

*Lüfter testen*

Hallo
Ich habe gerade ein Notebooklüfter ausgebaut aus einem Dell XPS L702x. Hersteller ist Forcecon Bezeichnug F98M DC 5 Volt 0,5 Ampere.
3 Kabel schwarz rot und gelb, wobei Gelb ja das Tachosignal sein müßte. Also habe ich nur rot und schwarz an 5 v angelegt zum testen. Lüfter dreht manchmal ganz leicht an oder zuckt nur.
Also ist der für mich defekt. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen, weil ein neuer doch ganz schön teuer ist und ich möchte nicht falsch gemessen haben.

Gruß Haselpopasel


----------



## Uter (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

Nicht jeder Lüfter läuft mit 5V an. Wann du sehen willst ob er richtig funktioniert musst du 12V anlegen.


----------



## L-man (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

warum hast du überhaupt nur 5V angelegt?


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*



L-man schrieb:


> warum hast du überhaupt nur 5V angelegt?


 
Weil der Lüfter laut TE mit 5V angegeben wird? 
Hmm versuch mal zuerst 12V anzulegen und dann auf 5V runterzugehen.


----------



## haselpopasel (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

Uih
Sr Jungs war kurz eingedöst. Hab jetzt mal 12 Volt rangehalten. Genau dasselbe. Immer beim ersten ranhalten dreht er kurz los, diesmal etwas stärker mit 12v.
Danach zuckt er nur kurz. Vielen Dank für das rege Interesse.

Haselpopasel


----------



## RainbowCrash (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

Google spuckt von dem Ding leider keine Bilder aus, ist das nur n Lüfter oder auch mit so nem Tunnelgedöhns?
Wenn mit Tunnelgedöhns würd ich mal schauen ob da irgendwas drinsteckt was vll den Lüfter blockieren könnte.
Oder die Lager haben ihren Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## haselpopasel (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

Ist bestellt. Ich mußte auch lange suchen.
Original Kühler Lüfter für Dell XPS L701X L702X Series | eBay
Gruß
Haselpopasel


----------



## haselpopasel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lüfter testen*

Zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen, wie es bei e-bay meist so ist, passt der Lüfter nur nach einem Totalumbau( Dremel und ne Menge Kleber).


----------



## neflE (26. Februar 2012)

FlasherBasher schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Projekt



Ich habe jetzt 4threads gefunden in denen du in den letzten MINUTEN

"Geiles Projekt" geschrieben hast. Ist dein Wortschatz irgendwie etwas verkümmert?

Und das passt hier auch gar nicht zum Thema!

@Topic
Wenn du einen neuen suchst: ich rate immer sehr gerne zu BQ-Lüftern, die Sind echt super 
Sowohl von der Lautstärke als auch von der Qualität.


----------

